

JSON Mail Access Protocol Specification (JMAP) - nmjenkins
http://jmap.io

======
brongondwana
This is based on what we're using at FastMail for our web interface, but
simplified and made a bit more generic based on our experiences over the past
year.

Our plan is to port our web interface across to this over time.

